# Anyone into Vivariums and Dart Frogs?



## Itsbeacons (Aug 12, 2019)

Trying to get a thread going here about these little guys. There's not much talk online about vivariums or darts like there are for tortoises. I'm building a realistic vivarium with Bumble Bee Dart Frogs in them. I just bought an Exo Terra 18x18x24 terrarium for $150 on a 20% coupon, Josh's Frogs Tank-less dart frog 29gal kit, 100% silicone and Good Stuff Gaps and Cracks at Home Depot ($8 for silicone bottle, $3.15 for gaps and cracks), and now I'm just waiting on everything to come in the mail. I WILL be posting photos of progress and the finished build when it's all settled in. Anyways, anybody wanna drop pics of their own terrariums/vivariums?


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Aug 12, 2019)

I don't have any dart frogs but I've always seen them at the Reptile shows and think they're really cool. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


----------



## dmilam (Aug 12, 2019)

I’ve thought about keeping them but never did it. I’d love to see what you end up with.


----------



## EllieMay (Aug 12, 2019)

I think this is really cool! I don’t have any as pets but I love frogs!


----------



## Itsbeacons (Aug 12, 2019)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I don't have any dart frogs but I've always seen them at the Reptile shows and think they're really cool. Looking forward to seeing what you come up with.


Thanks!! I honestly am so excited to show you guys the finished build! Might even make a video


----------

